# Pulled from NextPowerUP- Dutch Regulators Tell T-Mobile To End Its Data Exemptions For Music Stream



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2016)

This is bull- I'd tell the Dutch Regulators Piss off and pull their service out. T-Mobile has been the best provider for me in the U.S. as of Equipment and Service Coverage.


----------



## Maban (Dec 25, 2016)

Do you not support net neutrality?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 25, 2016)

This is considered where the gov is meddling. They are trying to force them to charge for useage.


----------

